# Membros no estrangeiro



## Carlos Dias (17 Ago 2010 às 19:44)

Membros no estrangeiro (ativos com + de 1 msg)

NOME- Nº MSG - PAIS - LOCAL :

01-IRPSIT : 693 ISLÂNDIA REYKJAVIK
02-DUERO : 389 ESPANHA VALLADOLID
03-CARLOS DIAS : 326 BRASIL PRAIA GRANDE
04 -FABIO LUIZ : 294 BRASIL SÃO PAULO
05-PEK	286 : ESPANHA MADRID
06-RONALDO COUTINHO : 286 BRASIL SÃO JOAQUIM
07-ABRANTES : 237 BRASIL RIO DE JANEIRO
08-FERNANDO : 156 ESPANHA MADRID
09-J.S. : 141 HOLANDA MIDDELBURG
10-HUELVA ESPANHA : 133 ESPANHA HUELVA
11-BARROS : 117 BRASIL SÃO PAULO
12-ALBERTOISLA : 80 ESPANHA CADIZ
13-BRENO : 72 BRASIL RIO DE JANEIRO
14-REMY	: 67  FRANÇA TOULOUSE
15-CHECHU : 61 FRANÇA ST GERMAIN EM LAYE
16-FTERROSO : 59 FRANÇA CLERMONT FERRAND
17-FERTROYANO : 54 BRASIL SÃO BERNARDO DO CAMPO
18-RAFAEL SANTOS : 49 BRASIL NOVA FRIBURGO
19-JOÃO DELAI : 49 BRASIL CASCAVEL
20-FERNANDO BRASIL : 49 BRASIL SÃO PAULO
21-VICENTE LIMBERG : 47 BRASIL PORTO ALEGRE
22-MV BUENO : 44 BRASIL MARINGÁ
23-BREITLING : 44 ESPANHA	 MADRID
24-ANDRE SHIMUTZ : 41 BRASIL CURITIBA
25-ABATALHA  38 ESPANHA MADRID
26-MESOGEIAKOS : 36 GRECIA ATENAS
27-TREVINCA : 31 ESPANHA	
28-KIRÓS	 : 26 ESPANHA OVIEDO
29-RAFAELTANGA : 24 : BRASIL FLORIANÓPOLIS
30-LUCAS FUMAGALLI : 20 BRASIL CASCAVEL
31-LEMINE : 20 ITALIA BERGAMO
32-JR-ROBERTO : 19 BRASIL	 CAMPO GRANDE
33-PAULO PINHEIRO : 16 BRASIL SOLEDADE
34-BERGIDUM : 16	ESPANHA	LEON
35-RAYCO : 16 ESPANHA LA PALMA - CANARIAS
36-VINI LUCYRIO : 15 BRASIL MATÃO
37-BECKERNUNES : 14 BRASIL CACHOEIRA PAULISTA
38-SNARK : 13 ESPANHA MADRID
39-RODRIGOAVIADOR : 13 BRASIL PIRACICABA
40-SCKAUTER : 13	INGLATERRA : BIRMINGHAM
41-WITCH : 13 ESPANHA MADRID
42-CACCELA : 12 BRASIL BRASÍLIA
43-GIBA PRADO : 12 BRASIL SC
44-MICHE DO LAGO : 11 BRASIL CAXIAS DO SUL
45-PHEVOS : 11 EGITO CAIRO
46-BETTEGA : 10 BRASIL CURITIBA
47-N TOMASINI JR : 10 BRASIL PASSO FUNDO
48-CAIO CÉSAR : 9 BRASIL FLORIANÓPOLIS
49-BUDYKO : 9 BRASIL	
50-CUBENSIS : 9 JAPÃO NAGANO
51-FORSCHUNGER : 8 BRASIL RECIFE
52-PCORREIA : 8 ESPANHA PAMPLONA
53-G. IVO : 8 BRASIL	
54-RITAGOMES : 7	 ESPANHA VALENÇA
55-OURESMETEO : 7 ESPANHA LA CORUNÃ
56-SCHILD : 7 BRASIL PELOTAS
57-NUTRI.ALINE : 6 BRASIL	
58-MURILO RODRIGUES : 6 BRASIL SÃO PAULO
59-LUIZ CARLOS M F : 5 BRASIL MARINGÁ
60-RODOLFO : 5 BRASIL RIO DE JANEIRO
61-PITERFLAN : 5	BRASIL	
62-LUIZ SPINOLA : 5 BRASIL	 LAGOA REAL BAHIA
63-RUBENS : 5 BRASIL LAGES
64-GAMBOA BRASIL : 5 BRASIL PORTO ALEGRE
65-RONYE : 4 BRASIL RIO DE JANEIRO
66-BRUSSELSONLINE : 4 BELGICA BRUXELAS
67-BIAZINHA.15 : 4 BRASIL CRICIÚMA
68-MAURAS : 4 BRASIL SÃO PAULO
69-FREDJ.MOR : 4 : REP. THECA PRAGA
70-MANEL : 3 ALEMANHA OSNABRUCK
71-DOCBEE : 3 ALEMANHA	
72-EIRE : 3 IRLANDA KILDARE
73-ACAUÃ : 3 BRASIL GARANHUNS
74-DRAGSD : 3 NORUEGA SOKNA
75-CASSIO FERREIRA : 3 BRASIL SÃO PAULO
76-JONAS COSTA : 3 BRASIL RIO DE CONTAS
77-VININIT : 3 BRASIL RIO DE JANEIRO
78-CACÁ SMITH : 3 BRASIL	
79-JWEERMAN : 3 HOLANDA GOUDA
80-CLEONICI : 2 BRASIL LONDRINA PR
81-MURDOCH : 2 BRASIL SÃO PAULO
82-FEDINIZ : 2 BRASIL	
83-MENDES : 2 BRASIL RIO DE JANEIRO
84-JOÃOLEITÃO : 2 MARROCOS ERFOUND
85-HEINRICH004 : 2 BRASIL RIO DE JANEIRO
86-TUGAS : 2 SUIÇA	
87-CEGOLK : 2 BRASIL	
88-KJAQUE : 2 BRASIL ITAJAÍ
89-ANDRIACT : 2 BRASIL CURITIBA
90-ALVES SANDRO	: 2 BRASIL	
91-JOHN	: 2 BRASIL LONDRINA PR
92-SERGIO ORTIZ	: 2 ESPANHA ILHAS CANARIAS
93-SUFERCOP : 2 ESPANHA SEVILHA
94-OLIHOFF : 2 BRASIL FLORIANÓPOLIS
95-ZSM : 2 BRASIL  SANTA MARIA

1º Brasil - 58 
2º Espanha - 18
3º França - 03
4º Holanda - 02
--Alemanha - 02
5º Inglaterra - 01
-- Rep Theca - 01
-- Noruega - 01
-- Irlanda - 01
-- Suiça - 01
-- Belgica - 01
-- Islandia - 01
-- Grecia - 01
-- Italia - 01
-- Marrocos - 01
-- Egito - 01
-- Japão - 01


----------



## FERTROYANO (17 Ago 2010 às 20:25)

Carlos por uma vaga de emprego aqui no Rh do meteoPT ?


----------



## Carlos Dias (17 Ago 2010 às 20:36)

FERTROYANO disse:


> Carlos por uma vaga de emprego aqui no Rh do meteoPT ?





*Olha...interessante termos alguem da Islandia aqui e queria deixar claro que destes 58 brasileiros, menos de 10 estão atualmente no forum...

Qto's aos Portugueses...percebi que tem muitos de Braga e da Maderia tambem....ALiás uma curiosidade sobre Braga...

Muitos brasileiros aqui pensam que Braga e Bragança se trata de um mesmo local.....*


----------



## FERTROYANO (17 Ago 2010 às 20:49)

Poderiamos fazer uma comparação da Bragança portuguesa com a nossa Bragança Paulista. 

Agora Islândia realmente é de surpreender, o terrinha gelada.


----------



## duero (17 Ago 2010 às 23:09)

FICO EN SEGUNDO LUGAR.

¿CUAL ES MI PREMIO? 

-Como mínimo ferias pagadas en Azores, nao é asim?


----------



## FERTROYANO (17 Ago 2010 às 23:54)

Não sabia que estavam distribuindo prêmios.


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 00:26)

Eu acreditava que mesmo asi era, nao é?


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Ago 2010 às 00:55)

duero disse:


> Eu acreditava que mesmo asi era, nao é?



*Logo logo passo ele e busco o premio como estrangeiro do ano se é que tem essa categoria aqui...*


----------



## FERTROYANO (18 Ago 2010 às 01:28)

Vamos movimentar isso aqui.

Porque aqui no Brasil esta um marasmo.


----------



## Gamboa Brasil (18 Ago 2010 às 13:59)

FERTROYANO disse:


> Vamos movimentar isso aqui.
> 
> Porque aqui no Brasil esta um marasmo.



É isso aí. Vamos agitar o site. Nada de esmorecer. Colorado até morrer!
Vamos enquadrar discussões sadias e aprender.
Com tantos estrangeiros participando a gente pode crescer em conhecimento.
E, colaborar...


----------



## FERTROYANO (18 Ago 2010 às 14:08)

Gamboa Brasil disse:


> É isso aí. Vamos agitar o site. Nada de esmorecer. Colorado até morrer!
> Vamos enquadrar discussões sadias e aprender.
> Com tantos estrangeiros participando a gente pode crescer em conhecimento.
> E, colaborar...



Hoje eu sou mexicano desde pequenininho, mas sei que vai ser do colorado.

Conhecimento não faz mal a ninguém.


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Ago 2010 às 17:05)

*Interessante a quantidade de espanhois no Forum...o Mesmo não acontece no Brasil....em relação a Argentina..!!*


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 17:51)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Interessante a quantidade de espanhois no Forum...o Mesmo não acontece no Brasil....em relação a Argentina..!!*



Nao ha unidade geográfica de Brasil e Argentina, a única área un poco común é o suleste do Brasil con a regiao de Mesopotamia, a ainda asi a regiao de Mesopotamia argentina nao ten moita poboaçao. As cordilheras do Brasil nao ten relaçao nenhuma con os Andes, nem as florestas nem os animais sao mesmos. 
Argentina nao ten Amazonia, ao Norte ten floresta sub-tropical como o sul de Brasil.
Brasil nao ten floresta temperada como os Andes, nem ten climas frios (embora en inverno haja neve en áreas do Sul). 
Brasil nao ten regioes como Patagonia ou as florestas frias do Sul dos Andes.

España e Portugal ten mesmas cordilheras, a Serra de Estrela fica no Sistema Central, mesmo que Guadarrama, Gredos o Sierra de Francia.

As montanhas do Norte portugués sao mesmas que as españolas. 
Peneda-Geres é fica no Macizo Galaico, e Montesinho e mesmo que Culebra.

As florestas sao as mesmas, embora España tenhe florestas mais "continentales" ao Este.
Mesmos os animais, embora en Portugal algunos nao existen, mais é por causa do ser humano.

O clima das cidades portuguesas é mesmo ou moito similar que moitas cidades españolas:
Porto-Coruña, Braganza-Ourense, Beja-Badajoz, Lisboa-Tarragona/Castellón.

España ten cidades mais "continentales" e mais "desérticas".

Mesmo as ilhas:
Selvagens-ilhas orientais de Canarias
Madeira-baixa e media altitude de ilhas do Centro das Canarias
Azores-alta altitude de ilhas do centro, e ilhas do Oeste das Canarias.

Brasil nao ten coisa como Malvinas ou as ilhas do Sul da Argentina.

España e Portugal somos países mediterraneos con áreas atlánticas e de transiçao.

Brasil é pais tropical con un poco de subtropical e temperado ao Sul.

Argentina e pais temperado con un poco de subtropical ao Norte, mais tambén con áreas moito grandes de grandes frios ao Sul.


Ainda mais, acho que os brasileros nao poden leer moito ben o español que falan en Argentina, acho que os brasileros nao tenhen habito de sentir o español argentino, nem os argentinos o portugues brasilero.

E inda mais, moitas áreas de España fican a menos de 2 horas da fronteira, acho que tudo Portugal continental acontece mesma coisa.

De Madrid a Lisboa en carro acho que sao 4 horas, nao mais. 
De Brasilia a Buenos Aires en carro acho que serao 4 días.


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 17:58)

Ainda mais, en Europa ha moitos idiomas, se nao escrives moito ben o ingles acho dificil participar nos outros foros de Europa, só Portugal e Italia.

Na América do Sul só ha dous linguas, (ha moitas mais, mas nao sao oficiales, e as pesoas que falan esas linguas nao tenhen internet: quechuas, aymaras, guaranies, os indios amazonicos,....). 

Calqueira lingua de Europa, embora con 2 milhoes de falantes (o lituano, o esloveno) tenhe mais presencia no internet que tudas as linguas dos indigenas do Sul América.

Os argentinos poden escriver en foros das outras naçoes americana, nos ja fora da península temos que escriver en inglés.


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 19:01)

Ainda mais BUENOS AIRES/MONTEVIDEO fican mas perto de LISBOA que de BRASILIA (climáticamente).

As temperaturas de Buenos Aires/Montevideo sao mesmas que as de Lisboa.
O climograma de Bs.As./Mnt. é igual ao de Lsb. en temperaturas.

As precipitaçoes ja sao como Porto, mais diferente distribuçao.

Climaticamente Brasilia fica moito lonje de Bs. As.


Tomei conta de una coisa mais agora.

Mesmo que na península onde as áreas de mais montanhas e planaltos fican en España, mesmo perto do mar (Sierra Nevada atingue mais de 3000 metros perto do Mediterraneo), e as áreas de chanuras fican en Portugal.

Mesmo acontecera en América, onde as áreas de grandes montanhas e planaltos ficaran para España e as áreas de chanos ficaran para Portugal.

As montanhas de Brasil sao pequenas se comparamos con os Andes.


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Ago 2010 às 19:18)

*Duero...entendo seu ponto de vista, de tantas diferenças.....

Penso que o maior motivo seja o idioma pois o Brasileiro entende o Argentino, mas o Argentino não entende o Brasileiro........

Pois o fato da distancia , penso que isso não seja motivo para que os Argentinos não frequentarem foruns brasileiros...o problema mesmo é o entendimento....

Brasil e Argentina são vizinhos........mas com culturas totlamente diferentes, mas penso que tenha pessoas que gostam de meteorologia nestes dois paises e poderiam compartilhar isso....Fora que existe uma pequena rivalidade entre estes dois povos..sendo que no futebol é enorme........*


----------



## Gamboa Brasil (18 Ago 2010 às 20:16)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Duero...entendo seu ponto de vista, de tantas diferenças.....
> 
> Penso que o maior motivo seja o idioma pois o Brasileiro entende o Argentino, mas o Argentino não entende o Brasileiro........
> 
> ...



Profissionalmente, tenho ´negócios com argentinos e chilenos. A diferença está na origem. O Brasil firmou-se com o idoma português, é um intruso em termos de idiomas na América Latina. O Chile, tem a cordilheira que o separa do resto. De qualquer maneira, falta entrosamento. A Europa é bem menor. As distâncias são pequenas. O Mercosul, por exemplo, anda a passos de tartaruga. Enquanto o bloco europeu avançou bastante. Com vantagens e desvantagens para os países. Mesmo havendo os que não aderiram a ele, ainda.


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 21:16)

Si, y es mas dificil integrar Europa que Sudamerica.

EUROPA

-Muchas lenguas, muy diferentes, mesmo dentro de las naciones (en Europa las lenguas "minoritarias" son reconocidas, en America no es así). 

-Diferente religión: unos países son católicos, otros países protestantes, otros países ortodoxos. La religión es un signo identitario de los países europeos. Serbios y croatas practicamente son lo mismo, hablan la misma lengua (los serbios la escriben en alfabeto cirilico, como el ruso, los croatas usan el alfabeto latino, como nosotros). Ambos países estuvieron en guerra. 
Si un croata se convierte en ortodoxo es considerado serbio.
Si un serbio se convierte en católico es considerado croata. 

La religión en Europa siempre fue un símbolo de identidad.

-Muchas guerras entre los países europeos, algunas aún muy recientes. Todavía hoy hay personas en Alemania, Francia, Inglaterra y mas países que recuerdan la Segunda Guerra Mundial, las bombas, los aviones, los tanques,....

SUDAMERICA

-Dos lenguas (muy semejantes), aunque después haya muchas mas lenguas, pero a nadie importa, pues los gobiernos no las reconocen (Brasil mismo tiene mas de 100 lenguas indigenas, pero oficialmente solo tiene una).

-Una religión: todos los países de Sudamérica son de mayoría cristiana católica.

-No han existido guerras: las guerras de los países de Sudamérica son "jogos de crianças" se comparamos con as guerras de Europa. 

Se Sudamerica nao se integra é por causa de intereses mezquinos e mediocres dos políticos, nao por outra coisa.


A rivalidade Argentina-Brasil e jogo de crianças se comparamos con Alemanha-Gran Bretanha-França.

Mesmo a integraçao europea nao e completa, ha muitos intereses dos países, tanto que ainda nao ficamos de acordo en cantos paises ha en Europa.


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 21:20)

Gamboa Brasil disse:


> Profissionalmente, tenho ´negócios com argentinos e chilenos. A diferença está na origem. O Brasil firmou-se com o idoma português, é um intruso em termos de idiomas na América Latina. O Chile, tem a cordilheira que o separa do resto. De qualquer maneira, falta entrosamento. A Europa é bem menor. As distâncias são pequenas. O Mercosul, por exemplo, anda a passos de tartaruga. Enquanto o bloco europeu avançou bastante. Com vantagens e desvantagens para os países. Mesmo havendo os que não aderiram a ele, ainda.



En termos de idioma tanto o portugués, como o inglés, como o español sao intrusos en América, pois o verdadeiro idioma do Brasil teria sido o guarani, e da Argentina o mapuche, e de Bolivia o aymara, e de Perú o quechua, etc...

De Estados Unidos teria sido o apache, comanche, sioux, seminola, etc....

Os idiomas oficiais das naçoes americanas sao tudos intrusos.

Mesmo na Península Ibérica o español e o portugués sao intrusos pois derivan do latín. 
Teríamos a falar lusitano ou celtíbero ou tartesso, ou íbero, etc....


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 21:22)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Duero...entendo seu ponto de vista, de tantas diferenças.....
> 
> Penso que o maior motivo seja o idioma pois o Brasileiro entende o Argentino, mas o Argentino não entende o Brasileiro........
> 
> ...



Ainda mais Brasil ten moitos vizinhos (mesmo é vizinho de França, por a Guiana francesa). 
Portugal só ten un vizinho.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (19 Ago 2010 às 23:23)

Duero, o teu comentário tem muita coisa correta. Exceto a aldeia gaulesa (asterix) no planalto do estado de Santa Catarina que pensa que está no hemisfério Norte ou na Argentina o restante é correto.



> Brasil nao ten coisa como Malvinas ou as ilhas do Sul da Argentina.



Bom nisto você está absolutamente correto. Falkland ( ou a pretendida Malvinas ) realmente não são "nuestras"

Carlo, Brilhante levantamento.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2010 às 00:24)

Olá amigos, boa recolha de informação, mas deixem-me que vos diga que não existe esse negócio do "estrangeiro", este é um espaço para a meteorologia e climatologia em português, afinal é o fórum MeteoPT, o PT quer dizer língua portuguesa, não há cá nada disso dos "estrangeiros".  
Esta casa é de todos os falantes de português, umas das línguas mais importantes do mundo, e pelo qual  todos temos que irmanemente lutar, e ninguém que fale português jamais é um "estrangeiro" nesta grande comunidade, seja de Bragança, de Lisboa, do Rio, de Faro, de Luanda ou do Rio Grande do Sul, antes pelo contrário, é um nativo desta comunidade, de todo o direito, a casa é de todos vós, casa ao qual são ainda bem vindos todos os apaixonados da meteorologia e clima de todo o mundo, independentemente das línguas e origem ou credos de onde reportam.


----------



## duero (20 Ago 2010 às 00:41)

Vince disse:


> Olá amigos, boa recolha de informação, mas deixem-me que vos diga que não existe esse negócio do "estrangeiro", este é um espaço para a meteorologia e climatologia em português, afinal é o fórum MeteoPT, o PT quer dizer língua portuguesa, não há cá nada disso dos "estrangeiros".
> Esta casa é de todos os falantes de português, umas das línguas mais importantes do mundo, e pelo qual  todos temos que irmanemente lutar, e ninguém que fale português jamais é um "estrangeiro" aqui, seja de Bragança, de Lisboa, do Rio, de Faro ou do Rio Grande do Sul, antes pelo contrário, é um nativo desta comunidade, de todo o direito, ao qual são ainda bem vindos todos os apaixonados da meteorologia e clima de todo o mundo, independentemente das línguas e origem de onde reportam.



_*Esta casa é de todos os falantes de português, umas das línguas mais importantes do mundo, e pelo qual  todos temos que irmanemente lutar, e ninguém que fale português jamais é um "estrangeiro" aqui, *_

ENTONCES YO SOY EL PRIMERO DE LA LISTA, PUES SOY EL PRIMER EXTRANJERO EN NUMERO DE INTERVENCIONES.

AUN ESTOY POR CONOCER CUAL ES MI PREMIO


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2010 às 01:27)

duero disse:


> _*Esta casa é de todos os falantes de português, umas das línguas mais importantes do mundo, e pelo qual  todos temos que irmanemente lutar, e ninguém que fale português jamais é um "estrangeiro" aqui, *_
> 
> ENTONCES YO SOY EL PRIMERO DE LA LISTA, PUES SOY EL PRIMER EXTRANJERO EN NUMERO DE INTERVENCIONES.
> 
> AUN ESTOY POR CONOCER CUAL ES MI PREMIO



Eu não sou nacionalista, antes pelo contrário, sou um adepto da cultura universal, como já disse num outro tópico, sou pela universalidade dos mundos, pela globalização, e sei pelas lições históricas que quando todos os mundos e línguas diferentes entre si coabitam e coexistem, sei que isso é um sinónimo de paz e sobretudo, progresso e prosperidade, económica, intelectual, cultural e humana. Somos todos iguais e diferentes, e são sobretudo as nossas diferenças que são fascinantes, e são essas mesmas diferenças que são a génese de toda a nossa riqueza cultural e humana. Eu posso ser um enorme ignorante se estiver aqui anos a debater em ciclo fechado apenas com os meus pares do meu país, como acontece em certas ditaduras de pensamento, ou posso ser alguém alternativamente muito mais inteligente, a debater que com pessoas de outros países por esse mundo fora. 

Já agora, uma coisa que me tem intrigado nos últimos meses, que língua tens escrito por aqui Duero ? Ou o Pec ? Ou outros. Vós falais um certo português, galego ou derivado? Ou é apenas um portunhol ?  A minha pergunta é com toda a sinceridade muito inocente, ou até com um certo deslumbre, e fascínio, mesmo com toda a sinceridade, se falam línguas nativas, acho isso emocionante, mas espero que nunca seja por razões pessoais de ideologia ou politica. Como referi mais em cima, a minha pátria é o universo, e quanto mais diversificado é esse universo, mais rico ele é.







Sou um cidadão do mundo, primeiro do mundo que fala a minha língua, depois o resto do mundo, do qual sempre me sinto irmão.


----------



## Carlos Dias (20 Ago 2010 às 13:41)

*Vince...fiz este levantamento e usei o termo *estrangeiro*, no sentido dos Membros que moram fora de Portugal...até mesmo portugueses

Talvez o correto seria usar *Membros que moram no estrangeiro*.....em nenhum momento vinculei o idioma nesta pesquisa..*


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2010 às 21:07)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Vince...fiz este levantamento e usei o termo *estrangeiro*, no sentido dos Membros que moram fora de Portugal...até mesmo portugueses
> *


*

Sim, eu sei, mas estava apenas a tentar explicar que aqui nenhum de vocês é "estrangeiro", esta é a vossa casa. Estamos até a trabalhar para ter em breve alguns produtos como modelos para outras regiões do globo onde se fala português.*


----------



## duero (21 Ago 2010 às 00:55)

Vince disse:


> Sim, eu sei, mas estava apenas a tentar explicar que aqui nenhum de vocês é "estrangeiro", esta é a vossa casa. Estamos até a trabalhar para ter em breve alguns produtos como modelos para outras regiões do globo onde se fala português.



De hecho nosotros hablamos "portugués con hueso" como decia Saramago, los portugueses hablan como las "aceitunas/olivas sin hueso", los españoles hablan "portugués con hueso" pero ellos no lo saben. 

Eso decía Saramago.


----------



## Gamboa Brasil (24 Ago 2010 às 23:20)

Sinto-me um pouco português. Meu avô era de Portugal.
No Brasil, todo mundo tem algo portugues no sangue. Espanho, Italiano, alemão.Africana, indígena.
O mundo é um só. Hoje é muito bom falar com o mundo sentado na poltrona de minha casa. Algo inimaginável até pouco tempo.


----------



## Pirata (11 Out 2010 às 14:51)

Para alguem que e um simples entusiasta de meteorologia e de eventos meteorologicos, como eu, este forum e simplesmente uma maravilha.

   Tantas imagens, videos, partilhas de informacoes, e ate teem uma parte do forum onde se pode aprender.

   Muito obrigado a todos a partir de Ipswich Inglaterra.


----------



## Carlos Dias (19 Out 2012 às 15:38)

Gamboa Brasil disse:


> Sinto-me um pouco português. Meu avô era de Portugal.
> No Brasil, todo mundo tem algo portugues no sangue. Espanho, Italiano, alemão.Africana, indígena.
> O mundo é um só. Hoje é muito bom falar com o mundo sentado na poltrona de minha casa. Algo inimaginável até pouco tempo.



Meu Avô era de Macedo de Cavaleiros e minha vó de Izeda....acho que ficam próximos..


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2012 às 00:17)

Carlos Dias disse:


> Meu Avô era de Macedo de Cavaleiros e minha vó de Izeda....acho que ficam próximos..



Perto da Bragança (portuguesa) bem no Norte de Portugal.


----------

